# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Animacione GIF(xhi-aj-fi) te jashtezakonshme

## benseven11

Portreti animejshen xhi aj fi me poshte eshte krijuar nga nje artist i verber(qorr)
(blind)

Ilustrim i termetit ne shtepi animacion,krijuar nga nje artiste italiane.

----------

